# 70 Grain 224 Dead Coyote Bullet



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

The 70 grain Dead Coyote bullet is quite a bit shorter than the other heavy weight .224 bullets - Can anyone tell me if it will stabilize in the 1 in 14 twist on of a 22-250 and if so where can I get reloading info on it


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You can try it. If the temp and speed are enough you may get it to shoot ok in your gun. The sad truth is you will probably not get very good results at all. The Hornady 75 HPBT Match was designed to be fired in a 1:9 twist. This is also a very short slug. You may get lucky but probably not. You may want to put a cleaning rod in your tube and actually measure what your twist is. Some are quite a bit faster than they claim some are slower. You may get good enough accuracy for close range.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

The 22-250 loses energy very fast. So I think long shots on big game should be taken with caution or not all, but out to about 300 yards or so it would probably work okay as long as you don't key hole.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

It is the bullets length (and it's velocity) not its weight that dictates what twist will or will not stabalize the bullet.

I just went to the Hevi Shot web site and it is posted on the site that these bullets require a 1 in 10" or faster twist rate for stabilazition.

Larry


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

SDHandgunner said:


> It is the bullets length (and it's velocity) not its weight that dictates what twist will or will not stabalize the bullet.
> 
> I just went to the Hevi Shot web site and it is posted on the site that these bullets require a 1 in 10" or faster twist rate for stabilazition.
> 
> Larry


Yes, that is true, but it is not a hard and fast rule. Sometimes you can get them to shoot real good from a slower twist (like a 1-12). I believe a higher velocity may help (like from a 22-250).

Centerfire- I'd love to hear how it works for you if you try it. I also have a 22-250.

Editing: Just noticed you have a 1-14 twist. Still may be worth trying.


----------



## bcupp (May 21, 2007)

I have shot the dead coyote handloaded in a 223 fairly much. It set it on top of 26 grains of powder and get beautiful results in my Encore Pro Hunter barrel. I'm not sure of the twist rate on that barrel but accuracy is now excellent. Initially the accuracy sucked but I guess the barrel needed to be shot in. After 18 rounds I went from 8" groups to sub 1" groups. They are devastating on critters. Everything I have shot has dropped where the animal stood when the trigger was pulled. This includes a beaver, deer, and a member of the feline family. The farthest shot was about 100 yards. On the feline and beaver it was a through and through. The deer, it did not exit in a lower neck shot on a 125# deer. I tried some experimenting with seating depth and change in grains of powder but it seems to like it all equally. The cases are Winchester, the primers are CCI Benchrest, and the powder is BL(C)-2. I prepped the brass by trimming, deburring the flashhole and uniforming the primer pocket. I'm excited to see what it'll do now that I have some once fired and just neck size it. My shooting was done off a tail gate of a pickup truck with a pretty shoddy rest. I'll keep you up to date


----------

